# how to create stand alone applications with forte or jbuilder?



## jsn (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi

I have created an application in forte CE and jbuilder personal edition  run it and create the rpoject.

How can I create a stand alone version now  ?

thanks
jsn


----------



## DrBozze (Mar 26, 2002)

What do you mean by "stand alone"? Do you just want to build a .jar file or do you want a .app?


----------



## Tigger (Mar 26, 2002)

For making double-clickable .jar files take a look at this:

http://csdl.ics.hawaii.edu/~johnson/613f99/modules/04/jar-files.html


----------



## rharder (Mar 26, 2002)

Then, if you know how to jar (double-clickable or otherwise) it's even easier to use MRJ App Builder (or something like that) in /Developer/Applications to make a "native" Mac OS X app.

-Rob


----------



## jsn (Mar 26, 2002)

Hi

by stand-alone I mean an application that I can run without the IDE jbuilder or forte.

thanks
jsn


----------



## jsn (Mar 26, 2002)

Tigger

I read the page and try to create a jar file as indicated but I have an error "java.io.IOException: invalid header field:.

Let me show you a copy paste, I tried it in my work with a PC :

C:\JBUILD~1\samples\Hola\classes\hola>dir
 Volume in drive C has no label.
 Volume Serial Number is 3022-F97B

 Directory of C:\JBUILD~1\samples\Hola\classes\hola

03/26/2002  08:44a      <DIR>          .
03/26/2002  08:44a      <DIR>          ..
03/25/2002  07:50a               1,430 ApplicationHola.class
03/25/2002  07:50a               1,154 closeFile.gif
03/25/2002  07:53a                 651 frmHola$1.class
03/25/2002  07:53a                 652 frmHola$2.class
03/25/2002  07:53a               5,221 frmHola.class
03/25/2002  07:50a               3,732 frmHola_AboutBox.class
03/25/2002  07:50a                 118 help.gif
03/26/2002  08:44a                  32 mainClass
03/25/2002  07:50a               1,132 openFile.gif
               9 File(s)         14,122 bytes
               2 Dir(s)  32,805,177,344 bytes free

C:\JBUILD~1\samples\Hola\classes\hola>type mainclass
mainClass:hola.ApplicationHola

C:\JBUILD~1\samples\Hola\classes\hola>jar cmf mainClass hola.jar  hola
java.io.IOException: invalid header field
        at java.util.jar.Attributes.read(Attributes.java:358)
        at java.util.jar.Manifest.read(Manifest.java:161)
        at java.util.jar.Manifest.<init>(Manifest.java:56)
        at sun.tools.jar.Main.run(Main.java:125)
        at sun.tools.jar.Main.main(Main.java:904)


Can you help me?
thanks
jsn


----------



## Tigger (Mar 26, 2002)

I think your problem is here:


> _Originally posted by jsn _
> *mainClass:hola.ApplicationHola
> *



make a space behind the colon, that shoud do it, I think.


----------



## DrBozze (Mar 26, 2002)

Well, actually the manifest should read:

<b>Main-Class: hola.ApplicationHola</b>

That should do it.


----------

